# Uruguay en el mundo II



## el palmesano

Edición I


------​



> ECONOMÍA | Louis Vuitton, la última en apuntarse al éxodo
> *Las grandes marcas de lujo cambian Argentina por Uruguay*
> La calle 20 de Punta del Este congrega las firmas de lujo.| D.C.
> 
> 
> Dino Cappelli | Montevideo
> 
> 
> La marca francesa Louis Vuitton se instalará en Uruguay y lo hará después de haber abandonado Argentina. Pero la firma francesa no será la primera ni seguramente la última, en una suerte de éxodo desde Buenos Aires hacia Punta del Este y Montevideo. El motivo que muchas marcas ocultan pero está implícito en comunicados y explicaciones privadas tiene que ver con el actual momento de la economía argentina, fundamentalmente las trabas al libre comercio que impone el gobierno de Cristina Fernández de Kirchner.


http://www.elmundo.es/america/2012/09/25/noticias/1348589486.html


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

> URUGUAY | Legado del escritor
> *La casona de Mario Benedetti*
> Dino Cappelli | Montevideo
> Actualizado lunes 24/09/2012 13:19 horas
> 
> 
> La casona.| D.C
> Mario Benedetti, uno de los autores uruguayos con mayor proyección global, tendrá un museo y una biblioteca en su honor. La iniciativa y la casona que albergará ambas estancias están en Montevideo, esa ciudad a la cual tanto le escribió.
> 
> Una veintena de autoridades de la Fundación Mario Benedetti y del Ministerio de Transporte y Obras Públicas de Uruguay firmaron un convenio en el que se otorgó una casona antigua para realizar una biblioteca y museo en honor al escritor uruguayo, ya fallecido.


http://www.elmundo.es/america/2012/09/24/noticias/1348506951.html


----------



## El_hereje

^^

Excelente!

Gracias Palme, abrazos!


----------



## el palmesano

otra!!!

miren el listado de playas 

http://www.ocholeguas.com/2012/08/27/america/1346066745.html


----------



## SebaFun

Excelentes aportes palme!!! realmente estupendas notas y video!


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

volvi a encontrar y comprar Colita de Cuadril uruguaya (de Schneck ), y al escanear para ver que contenia el codigo QR hay un video, lo comparto.


----------



## dosmundos

^^

Creo que la mayor parte de la gente no le da mucha bolas a los QR pero con que un porcentaje medianamente alto los vea, ya es buena promoción. :cheers:


----------



## SebaFun

Milonga! simplemente :applause::applause:

Que buen hallazgo!! realmente estupendo, me encanta ver el video sobre todo, me hace sentir orgulloso de mi país!


PD: Ya es ridículo y patético que metan a la celeste en todo!!!:bash:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

estoy mirando la peli "La Terminal" de Steven Spielberg, protagonistas Tom Hanks y Catherine Z Jones.
Miren detras de la actriz el detalle del tablero de partidas, y en la imagen siguiente donde esta Tom Hanks


----------



## chema1964

En el diaro El Pais de España del dia 2/10/2012 aparece este articulo sobre los 40 años de la edicion del primer disco de Mateo.

El 99% d elos comentarios son de uruguyos reclamando que en el titulo decia que MAteo era argentino,ya fue subsanado.




http://cultura.elpais.com/cultura/2012/10/01/actualidad/1349108020_045657.html


----------



## SebaFun

Impecable observacion milonguero!! no se, vi parte de esa pelicula como quinientas veces, pero es de esas que por h o por b nunca pude terminar de ver:lol:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO




----------



## chema1964

Falta poner el de Verti en el que si traes 5 amigos te hacen un descuento,esta ilmado en la casa central del BROU


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

si, no le encuentro.
Hoy en el informativode 4, la parte deportiva, nos mataron. Hablaban del mejor Brasil cuando Pele y salio el moreno diciendo que en un partido del 70 los habiamos cocinado y mostraban unas patadas tremendas. Cuando voy a mirar en youtube son ciertas pero de ambos lados. Al rato se pusieron a comentar el partido nuestro contra Argentina, ya nos habian ensuciado y de inmediato sale Messi a decir que la Copa del Mundo es lo unico que le falta (y digo yo la Copa America que les ganamos en casa que ?) Siempre la desinformacion por delante. Desde que estoy aca la prensa esta a favor primero de Brasil y luego de Argentina, pero claramente. Antes de la Copa America en Marca la pregunta fue: "¿Quien gana la Copa America, Argentina o Brasil ?" a toda pagina.
Que lindo ir tapando bocas.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> volvi a encontrar y comprar ...









a mi me da la impresion Milonga que, si mañana ves un consolador que dice "made in uruguay"...lo compras!


:lol:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

y si, no sabes como tengo la oficina/museo de mi casa...a full.jauaju


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenas esas publicidades milonga!!!kay:


----------



## mariekitty

Muy interesante la economia y buena la publicación


----------



## el palmesano

21372844


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buen video palme!!!:applause:

Me encanta ese estilo de Uruguay, agreste, rustico, sin ganas de aparentar nada, siendo propiamente lo que somos, y a su vez la combinación que mas fascina a todo el mundo, la exuberancia de la naturaleza.

Me encanto el video, pocas olas había igual... hay dias que mamita santa!


----------



## El_hereje

Buen vídeo!

Sí me encuentro con esa araña en una cabaña no entro nunca más jajajaja.

Gracias Palme, abrazo.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

Why Uruguay Is An Attractive Place To Retire

Published on: Friday, October 26, 2012 
Written by: David Hammond 

Uruguay may not be at the top of the list for every expat searching for a South American retirement spot, but for many who have found the country have fallen in love with it. One expat who has lived there for six years describes the features that lured him from Washington State. Big draws include affordable and reliable health insurance, a strong real estate market, warm and hospitable locals, and a great deal of things to see and do. For more on this continue reading the following article from International Living. 

(...)

http://www.nuwireinvestor.com/articles/why-uruguay-is-an-attractive-place-to-retire-59996.aspx


----------



## el palmesano

de nada 

no me imaginaba que tuvieras miedo a las arañas jajaja


gracias milonguero


----------



## El_hereje

^^

Jajajaja, miedo? Terror les tengo! 


Gracias Milonga, abrazo.


----------



## SebaFun

Y si, no te gustan las arañas, te gustan las pitones:rofl:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

segun el sicoanalisis el miedo a las arañas es un miedo al organo sexual femenino, asi como quienes temen a las viboras es a los organos sexuales masculinos, ambos en forma inconciente....
je


----------



## SebaFun

^^Por eso le decía a la nacha:lol:


----------



## El_hereje

Jajajaja.

Ustedes le tienen miedo a su propio miembro, por eso no lo usan ni para mear, qué me vienen a decir? :rofl:


----------



## SebaFun

El mio es enorme, mete miedo si!:lol:


----------



## palmares

Muy buen articulo Milonguero.... muy interesante la conversacion que tienen acerca de los "animalitos"


----------



## mariolo427

esta noche se proclamo campeon un equipo llamado "rio de la plata" integrado por uruguayos y argentinos.......tuve la oportunidad de ir a verlos al estadio de los silverbacks de atlanta,georgia.......le ganaron la final a mexico.....muy emocionante el partido durante los 90 minutos termino empatados 1 a 1,el equipo de rio de la plata termino el partido con 9 jugadores ya que el partido fue muy friccionado incluso estuvo parado como 10 minutos por que se armo un poco de problemas entre los jugadores y tambien las hinchadas.........al final ganamos por penales 5 a 4.......les pongo algunas fotos y de pasada conocen el estadio.......sobretodo gotitas que esta en el tema de los estadios............











































http://i48.tinypic.com/2q9f1bs.jpg[/




[IMG]http://i50.tinypic.com/2dlqeq8.jpg[/




se tocaron los himnos de mexico......lo curioso es que cuando le toco el turno a rio de la plata se tocaron los himnos uruguayos y argentinos......aqui en las fotos podran ver el ingreso de los equipos.......cuando estaban formados para los himnos......y despues cuando dieron la vuelta olimpica


----------



## mariolo427




----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO




----------



## Pablito28

Buenísimas fotos Mariolo, Río de la Plata _rules_ :rock:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

gracias mario...buenisimas fotos.


----------



## SebaFun

Estupendas fotos mariolo!!!:applause:

Que bueno que hayamos ganado! muy lindo estadio por cierto.

PD: Le falta el img final a algunas fotoskay:


----------



## el palmesano

gente, tras muchos dias circulando por facebook cosas como esta:











la BBC hoy saco esto:

ingles






español


----------



## SebaFun

Que quieren que les diga!!!


Eso es algo de destacar de mujica! si es verdad que dona el 90 por ciento, mi aplauso!:applause:, el no cambiar su estilo de vida, ni barrio ni vecinos ni nada, aplauso:applause:, el tener una perra coja que seguro es de la calle, aplauso:applause:

La verdad que me gusto mucho la nota y lo que dijo el presidente (le reconozco lo bueno cuando debo hacerlo), se puede ser infinitamente pobre pero teniendo infinitamente mucho! y comparto, el no es pobre! quizá es el presidente mas rico del mundo!


----------



## FEDE_22

Qué cool


----------



## FelixMadero

Uruguay, el nuevo amor de Brasil.
Salió en la tapa de la principal revista de turismo de Brasil un reportaje sobre ese país maravilloso!

aca pueden ver: http://viajeaqui.abril.com.br/materias/uruguai-montevideu-punta-del-este

saluu!


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buen aporte felix!!!!kay:


----------



## el palmesano

excelente!!!


que se enamoren de Montevideo por favor!!!!!


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


>


Qué hacé nacho...


----------



## SebaFun

Yo lo veo mas parecido a Pablito...


----------



## Tatito

^^



fedespot said:


> Dejo dos mías!




.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

Ayer conoci una pareja mayor de catalanes, fui a su casa por mi trabajo.
Eran muy simpaticos, de alto poder adquisitivo, charladores cosa rara en estas zonas.
Salio el tema de de dónde era yo, y me dijeron que en marzo 2009 estuvieron en Uruguay, aprovechando que una hija suya estaba viviendo en Bs Aires fueron de visita.
Cruzaron en Buquebus a Colonia, les gusto, de alli a Montevideo a un hotel a 100 metros de la Plaza Independencia (daban los nombres correctos de calles y tenian nocion de bastantes temas, se habian informado de detalles antes del viaje y los recuerdan bien (les llamaba la atencion de una ciudad llamada 33 ....y hasta de ello me hablaron)), el hecho es que tanto en el hotel, como los taxistas les metieron el miedo en el cuerpo con los robos, tanto se lo dijeron que estaban aterrados, no querian salir del hotel, iban a comer a las parrilladas de calle San Jose a 5 cuadras del hotel y volvian en taxi por temor, no se animaron a ir al mercado del puerto porque les dijeron de lo tremendamente peligroso de la zona portuaria...por lo tanto la imagen de Montevideo se la pueden imaginar. Vole de bronca y explique lo que pude, estaba alli para otras cosas pero me tire unos minutos desatando ese nudo....
Tambien fueron a Punta del Este, no se deslumbraron tanto, si les gusto Casapueblo.
En fin, no es la primera vez que me mencionan esto, aterran a la gente con la inseguridad y la gente se imagina las cosas mil veces peor que la realidad.

En el mismo nivel, uruguayos que viven aca y dicen barbaridades no solo sobre la inseguridad sino en tonterias, el otro dia en un parking el que trabaja alli me pregunto si era cierto que los uruguayos no conociamos la Coca Cola, que una amiga uruguaya la dijo que era tan caro comprar esa bebida que casi nadie la conocia. Que conocio la coca cola en españa como la mayoria de los uruguayos.
Me quiero matar.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

> [IMG]http://i1226.photobucket.com/a...E]
> 18 ovejas murieron para hacer esta foto.


----------



## chema1964

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> Ayer conoci una pareja mayor de catalanes, fui a su casa por mi trabajo.
> Eran muy simpaticos, de alto poder adquisitivo, charladores cosa rara en estas zonas.
> Salio el tema de de dónde era yo, y me dijeron que en marzo 2009 estuvieron en Uruguay, aprovechando que una hija suya estaba viviendo en Bs Aires fueron de visita.
> Cruzaron en Buquebus a Colonia, les gusto, de alli a Montevideo a un hotel a 100 metros de la Plaza Independencia (daban los nombres correctos de calles y tenian nocion de bastantes temas, se habian informado de detalles antes del viaje y los recuerdan bien (les llamaba la atencion de una ciudad llamada 33 ....y hasta de ello me hablaron)), el hecho es que tanto en el hotel, como los taxistas les metieron el miedo en el cuerpo con los robos, tanto se lo dijeron que estaban aterrados, no querian salir del hotel, iban a comer a las parrilladas de calle San Jose a 5 cuadras del hotel y volvian en taxi por temor, no se animaron a ir al mercado del puerto porque les dijeron de lo tremendamente peligroso de la zona portuaria...por lo tanto la imagen de Montevideo se la pueden imaginar. Vole de bronca y explique lo que pude, estaba alli para otras cosas pero me tire unos minutos desatando ese nudo....
> Tambien fueron a Punta del Este, no se deslumbraron tanto, si les gusto Casapueblo.
> En fin, no es la primera vez que me mencionan esto, aterran a la gente con la inseguridad y la gente se imagina las cosas mil veces peor que la realidad.
> 
> En el mismo nivel, uruguayos que viven aca y dicen barbaridades no solo sobre la inseguridad sino en tonterias, el otro dia en un parking el que trabaja alli me pregunto si era cierto que los uruguayos no conociamos la Coca Cola, que una amiga uruguaya la dijo que era tan caro comprar esa bebida que casi nadie la conocia. Que conocio la coca cola en españa como la mayoria de los uruguayos.
> Me quiero matar.


Hace poco lei que en una encuesta los uruguayos tenian la percepcion de la inseguridad publica a la par de las zonas mas peligrosas de Mejico,asi que no es de extrañar los "informes" que le dieron a esa gente nuestros compatriotas,sumado a la percepcion que tienen los españoles sobre latinoamerica estarian asustadissimo.Una vez un español me hablaba que los logros que habia en segurdidad ciudadana en España no se podrian lograra nunca en un pais como Uruguay,le retruque con un informe internacional que habia leido en el foro indicando que Uruguay estaba algunos puestos arriba en seguridad con respecto a España.


La Coca Cola cuesta lo mismo en España que en Uruguay,pero en nuestro pais se gana menos,yo tomo mas aca,pero de ahi ha decir que la vine a conocer en España.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO




----------



## chema1964

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


>


Pavada de pregon se mando Jorge,me gusta que siempre aclara que es uruguayo.


----------



## el palmesano

que bueno, muchas gracias por compartirlo


----------



## SebaFun

Lindo video!


----------



## lor15

Si seremos bien vistos por gente de otras partes del mundo que el otro día estaba charlando con una chica suiza que vino a Tranqueras de intercambio por un año y me comentó que cuando le dijo a sus amigos que se venia a Uruguay, ellos le preguntaron - ¿que vas a hacer a ese lugar donde solo hay indios?-


----------



## SebaFun

Y eso no es estar mal visto... serìa lindo un paìs solo de Indios (connotaciòn mala porque serìa indigenas...) De todos modos creo que muchos nos confunden con Paraguay, donde hay una cultura mas indigena que acà, pero igualmente hay mucho desconocimiento.

Igual repito, tampoco me lo tomo a despectivo ese comentario.


----------



## Tatito

lor15 said:


> Si seremos bien vistos por gente de otras partes del mundo que el otro día estaba charlando con una chica suiza que vino a Tranqueras de intercambio por un año y me comentó que cuando le dijo a sus amigos que se venia a Uruguay, ellos le preguntaron - ¿que vas a hacer a ese lugar donde solo hay indios?-


Un comentario de esos hace 50 años podía ser mas justificable por ignorancia, hoy con internet y las imágenes del país que quieras a un click de distancia ya raya la idiotez o la mala intención.



.


----------



## el palmesano

lor15 said:


> Si seremos bien vistos por gente de otras partes del mundo que el otro día estaba charlando con una chica suiza que vino a Tranqueras de intercambio por un año y me comentó que cuando le dijo a sus amigos que se venia a Uruguay, ellos le preguntaron - ¿que vas a hacer a ese lugar donde solo hay indios?-


a mi me parece que lo que nos puede hacer mal vistos es molestaronos porque piensen que en uruguay hay indios y nos moleste por lo de los indios, solo nos puede molestar que sean muy ignorantes, no el porque haya indios...


----------



## Fabiox

Yo creo que es mas importante la impresión con la que se van, no con la idea que vienen, suele pasar eso que cuenta lor con europeos.
Les cuento una anécdota: en la década del ´80 fui a Montevideo, a la casa de los suegros de un tío mio (en Corrales y Garay era) los del gurises del barrio cuando le dije que era de Paysandú, me preguntaron si iba a caballo a la escuela, como ven, pasa hasta en las mejores familias ja.

Salu2.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ jaja, supongo que serian bien chicos esos niños...


----------



## el palmesano

> Próxima parada: América Latina
> 
> URUGUAY
> 
> La Punta del Diablo está en un extremo de las costas de Uruguay. Sus habitantes no llegan a mil, su vida es lenta, su arquitectura es rústica, su vida nocturna es explosiva, y sus playas, espectaculares. En los bares y restaurantes se pueden probar empanadas de pescado y buñuelos de algas. Hay quien da un paseo en caballo desde la playa hasta el Cerro de la Viuda y quien se sube a un bote para pescar. La mayoría de sus visitantes suelen ser jóvenes que buscan una alternativa a la archiconocida Punta del Este.


http://elviajero.elpais.com/elviajero/2013/02/14/actualidad/1360838917_854438.html


----------



## el palmesano

otra cosa mas, un programa corto, es antiguo


----------



## SebaFun

Impecables ambos aportes palme!!!:applause:

Me encantò la descripciòn de punta del diablo, y este ultimo video està muy bueno!kay:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

New York Times

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/22/w...ups-garner-attention.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

Pastoral Uruguay Yields a Crop of Digital Yetis and Adventures 

MONTEVIDEO, Uruguay — For a start-up that has a hit video game for the iPhone, the new loft-style offices of Ironhide Game Studio are exactly what one would expect — a newly hired staff labors feverishly on software updates not far from a pinball machine and custom-built monster arcade cabinet intended for letting off steam.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

A little taste of #Uruguay in #JacksonHeights #Queens #NYC #Bakery por beatrizima13, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

^^ que bueno jeje


----------



## SebaFun

Impecable la bakery!! en new york:banana:


----------



## Tatito

Impecable aporte cacho, muchas gracias.


.


----------



## Pablito28

Wikipedia said:


> Club Sport Uruguay de Coronado
> 
> (...)
> 
> Acostumbrados a las duras faenas campesinas, los impulsores de la iniciativa reflejaron su espíritu de trabajo en un nombre que representó muy bien los ideales de mística, empuje y valentía, que se querían para el equipo: Club Sport Uruguay, en reconocimiento al coraje demostrado por las Selección Uruguaya que ganó el Campeonato Mundial de 1930.
> 
> (...)



Fuente.-


----------



## SebaFun

Impecable nota pablito!


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

http://www.lavanguardia.com/viajes/...olo-belle-epoque-reapertura-hotel-casino.html

URUGUAY RECUPERA SIMBOLO DE SU BELLE EPOQUE.
LA VANGUARDIA/BARCELONA


----------



## el palmesano

^^ que bueno, gracias por compartir


----------



## el palmesano

ayer viendo un programa llamado equipo de investigacion del cana Antena que trataba de las cuentas de la tenista Arantxa sanchez vicario, aparecio uruguay, busque video y esta es la parte donde hablan:


----------



## el palmesano

Programa Salvados de LaSexta, de españa

sale una uruguaya


----------



## SebaFun

Impecables aportes muchachos!!!kay:


----------



## el palmesano

^^ gracias


----------



## el palmesano

otra mas, la promo de "Nos casamos" una serie que estrenan en MTV españa esta semana estoy convencido que esta rodada en uruguay, sale la plaza zabala

no podran ver el video todos, pero quien lo pueda descargar y subir a youtube genial
http://www.mtv.es/programas/nos-casamos/episodios/nos-casamos-estreno/video/nos-casamos-882495/


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

seguro es en Uruguay, por la plaza zabala, por los actores, por la imagen final


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

el palmesano said:


> Programa Salvados de LaSexta, de españa
> 
> sale una uruguaya


Salvajes.

Se quejan cuando venían por cientos de miles antes.


----------



## chema1964

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> Salvajes.
> 
> Se quejan cuando venían por cientos de miles antes.


Los que "iban" no son los mismos que actuan asi,pero estan yendo de vuelta,gracias a Dios.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> Salvajes.
> 
> Se quejan cuando venían por cientos de miles antes.


Mírate el video de esta noticia y verás mucho de lo que yo digo sobre lo que ocurre en este país y se me intenta poner en ridículo. 
Es espantoso. 

http://www.cadenaser.com/espana/art...era-patera/csrcsrpor/20130311csrcsrnac_13/Tes

CHOQUE DE UNA PATRULLERA DE LA GUARDIA CIVIL CONTRA UNA PATERA EN LANZAROTE
Un vídeo desmonta la versión oficial sobre el choque de una patrullera contra una patera.

Un muerto y varios desaparecidos. No importa, negros, pobres e inmigrantes. Me supera la bronca..


----------



## el palmesano

chema1964 said:


> Los que "iban" no son los mismos que actuan asi,pero estan yendo de vuelta,gracias a Dios.


gracias a dios???

mira, no te insulto porque no es el sitio, pero te recuerdo que a mi y a vos tambien nos afecta la situacion, y a mi no me hace ninguna maldita gracia ¬¬



Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> Salvajes.
> 
> Se quejan cuando venían por cientos de miles antes.




espero que no fuera una genralizacion, pero en caso de que lo fuera te aviso que vos no te diferencias muchos de esos especimenes, porque vos tambien generalizas sobre los españoles... al fin y al cabo, actuas y pensas de una manera tan simplista como los que dicen cosas como que los rumanos son "chusma" (aclaro, si no era una generalizacion esto que dije no va para vos, sino para quien piense asi)


----------



## el palmesano

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> Mírate el video de esta noticia y verás mucho de lo que yo digo sobre lo que ocurre en este país y se me intenta poner en ridículo.
> Es espantoso.
> 
> http://www.cadenaser.com/espana/art...era-patera/csrcsrpor/20130311csrcsrnac_13/Tes
> 
> CHOQUE DE UNA PATRULLERA DE LA GUARDIA CIVIL CONTRA UNA PATERA EN LANZAROTE
> Un vídeo desmonta la versión oficial sobre el choque de una patrullera contra una patera.
> 
> Un muerto y varios desaparecidos. No importa, negros, pobres e inmigrantes. Me supera la bronca..



Milonguero, seguire insistiendote, el unico que se pone en ridiculo sos vos, porque te crees que venis de un sitio maravilloso donde no ocurren cosas asi parece ser...

Te crees que en tu pais nadie generaliza?? (hablo de uruguay), crees que existe algun pais donde no haya el tipico que dice que los extranjeros deberian volver a su pais??

Sos vos el que cree en falsedades y el que se quiere quedar con la idea de que un pais es la gente xenofoba o la corrupta. En uruguay no todo el mundo trata bien a la gente de fuera, ni fue asi cuando nuestros antepasados llegaron, asi que mientras sigas insistiendo en que "los españoles" odian a los extranjeros te seguire tratando de "loco", porque? porque estas *generalizando*


Y no insisto en negar lo que decis por un amor absurdo a españa, no, es basicamente porque por culpa de esas mismas generalizaciones he escuchando barbaridades sobre los judios por culpa de israel, o he escuchado barbaridades sobre los rumanos por culpa de una parte de la poblacion gitana rumana que se dedica a robar, etc.


----------



## gertero

La edicion de Conde Nast UK vuelve a poner a Uruguay en el mapa, nuevamente Casa Zinc aparece en el especial de hoteles de diseno a un buen costo









Casa Zinc

http://www.casazinc.com/

PD: no tengo la camara ahora para sacar foto al articulo


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

el palmesano said:


> Milonguero, seguire insistiendote, el unico que se pone en ridiculo sos vos, porque te crees que venis de un sitio maravilloso donde no ocurren cosas asi parece ser...
> 
> Te crees que en tu pais nadie generaliza?? (hablo de uruguay), crees que existe algun pais donde no haya el tipico que dice que los extranjeros deberian volver a su pais??
> 
> Sos vos el que cree en falsedades y el que se quiere quedar con la idea de que un pais es la gente xenofoba o la corrupta. En uruguay no todo el mundo trata bien a la gente de fuera, ni fue asi cuando nuestros antepasados llegaron, asi que mientras sigas insistiendo en que "los españoles" odian a los extranjeros te seguire tratando de "loco", porque? porque estas *generalizando*
> 
> 
> Y no insisto en negar lo que decis por un amor absurdo a españa, no, es basicamente porque por culpa de esas mismas generalizaciones he escuchando barbaridades sobre los judios por culpa de israel, o he escuchado barbaridades sobre los rumanos por culpa de una parte de la poblacion gitana rumana que se dedica a robar, etc.


con todo lo que me costo armar un video donde una lancha patrulla española pasa x encima y mata a varios africanos en una canoa, me decis esto y me rompes el corazon.
Todo es una cuestion de porcentajes y te aseguro que en España el porcentaje de xenofobos y racistas es bastante mayor pero mucho a los que puede haber en Uruguay, porque lo tienen incorporado en los genes, no encuentro otra explicacion a las barbaridades que a cada rato vemos en prensa o en lo cotidiano.
Lo de estos pobres asesinados a ver en que queda.


----------



## chema1964

el palmesano said:


> gracias a dios???
> 
> mira, no te insulto porque no es el sitio, pero te recuerdo que a mi y a vos tambien nos afecta la situacion, y a mi no me hace ninguna maldita gracia ¬¬
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> espero que no fuera una generalizacion, pero en caso de que lo fuera te aviso que vos no te diferencias muchos de esos especimenes, porque vos tambien generalizas sobre los españoles... al fin y al cabo, actuas y pensas de una manera tan simplista como los que dicen cosas como que los rumanos son "chusma" (aclaro, si no era una generalizacion esto que dije no va para vos, sino para quien piense asi)


¿hay un sitio para insultar??????

El gracias a Dios esta dirigido para todos los soberbios que no hemos encontrado a diario y que se sentian magnificos por que llegaban inmigrantes a España,no los querian en realidad pero se sentian superiores por este hecho,por que en "España se esta de puta madre",y ahora sus compatriotas emigran a muchos lugares del mundo como es logico.

La calidad de una sociedad no se debe medir solo por un indice economico,HAce 8 años en España se tiraba guita por todos lados pero la soberbia era inmensa,ahora estamos todos jodidos pero somos mas humildes y se nos fue el viento de la camiseta.
Sigo sin entender por que me querias insultar.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

esto ultimo lo comparto en su totalidad.
Y ahora son todos manifestantes indignados pero mientras se las metian doblada en plena fiesta eran todos capitalistas europeos.


----------



## SebaFun

Linda discuciòn y aportes, realmente este ultimo mensaje de chema me hizo pensar como siempre hay que tener la humildad y nunca subirse a un lugar... pasa en el futbol, en la vida, en la historia, etc...


----------



## chema1964

Pero gracias a Dios llego la crisis economica,no me insultes Palmesano;y surgieron decenas de miles de personas de corazon noble a ayudar a quienes quedaron por el camino,en las crisis se ven lo peor y lo mejor del ser humano,el necesitado paso de ser el que llegaba casi a nado atravesando el Mediterraneo a ser tu vecino detoda la vida que lo echaron del trabajo,se le acabo el paro y los recursos para sobrevivir,y se acabo esa sociedad soberbia que le dio paso a las personas de buen corazon,y las enseñanzas de CRisto triunfaron sobre la iglesia que se dedicaba a las fiestas,proseciones y demas tonterias.

En nuestro Uruguay durante la crisis del 2002 recuerdo dos cosas,una persona que mando un mail a Pettinatti comentando que veia habitaulmente a un muchacho que en un Ford Escort rojo paraba donde habia alguien durmiendo en la calle se le acercaba con un plato de comida que sacaba de una olla que estaba en la valija,por supuesto que todo pagado de su bolsillo,la otra era un grupo de gente que se reunian en una parroquia a preparar cenas para repartir,habia catolicos,judios,no creyentes,etc.

Gracias a Dios siempre nos llega una crisis para salvarnos un poco de nuetsro egoismo.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos ambos videos, los acabo de ver en el otro thread, realmente muy buenos, aunque no entiendo nada del primero, y todo del segundo.kay:


----------



## el palmesano

> *Carnaval uruguayo es premiado como producto innovador en Japón*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Asociación de Agencias de Viajes de Japón y la Oficina de Promoción Turística de este país premiaron un paquete del carnaval uruguayo como el mejor producto de nuevos destinos.


http://www.turisuy.com/carnaval-uruguayo-es-premiado-como-producto-innovador-en-japon/


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Qué lindo se ve el salto del Penitente.


----------



## El_hereje

^^

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## SebaFun

Yo prefiero el salto del penitente a las cataratas, y he visitado ambos lugares...


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

lo que???


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

el palmesano said:


>


jeje, perversa :lol:


----------



## el palmesano

rusos


----------



## el palmesano

bus tour


----------



## el palmesano

^^ y a mi!


----------



## el palmesano

> *25 photos picturing Montevideo as the perfect Buenos Aires getaway*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by: Steve Hänisch in #HolaGringo, Photo Essays 2. June 2013 2 Comments 195 Views
> 
> 
> 
> So you need a break from the hustling and exhausting city life in Buenos Aires? Nothing easier than that! Just hop on a ferry and cross to the other side of the river to visit Montevideo, the capital of Uruguay. Honestly there are not as many things to do in Montevideo as in B.A. – but it’s the perfect spot for a few relaxing days & it somehow feels like a timewarp. Join me on my walk with these photos of Montevideo.
> 
> Walking the streets of the southernmost capital of the Americas feels very different if you experienced the pulsating capital of Argentina before, which is only a 3 hours boatride away. The special charm of Montevideo lies in the mixture of architecture one can find here: blocks, neoclassical architecture and postmodern style are coexistent throughout the whole city.
> 
> Let’s start our walk right in the city center:
> 
> 
> [...]


http://www.back-packer.org/2013/06/25-photos-montevideo-photo-essay/


----------



## SebaFun

^^Antes que esa propaganda prefiero que no digan nada de Montevideo:bash:


----------



## El_hereje

Sí se pretende mostrar Mvd como un pueblo es muy buena publicidad, ahora, sí se pretende mostrar a Mvd como ciudad, es pésima.

En fin, gracias Palme.


----------



## SebaFun

^^Mas que mostrar a Montevideo creo que se exalta en mostrar lo bueno de Buenos Aires, o es una entrevista escrita por una argentina, o pega en el palo...

Nombra a Buenos Aires y salta con diez mil cosas, Montevideo es todo lo contrario se digna a decir:rofl:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

eso era lo normal hace pocos años.

bueno, encontre lo siguiente:
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechcon...NPR&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=20130606


----------



## el palmesano

^^ y esp??


----------



## SebaFun

Una argentina o uruguaya, no hay vuelta:rofl:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

http://g1.globo.com/jornal-nacional/videos/t/edicoes/v/conheca-o-futebol-uruguaio/2620106/


----------



## el palmesano

^^ JAJA CURIOSISIMO


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

esto me mato !! cualquier cosa el chivito uruguayo a la japonesa !!


----------



## r.lifzer

http://www.espn.com.br/video/335209...aio-que-e-dono-de-barraca-na-praia-de-ipanema


----------



## SebaFun

Bueno el video del chivito!!!!kay:


Mina:drool:


----------



## el palmesano

buenisimo


----------



## El_hereje

:naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## Tatito

> *Los taxis de Londres lucen la marca "Uruguay Natural"*
> 
> *En el Puente de Waterloo y el célebre Puente de la Torre de Londres, ayer se presentaron los taxis ingleses que promocionan destinos turísticos relevantes de Uruguay. En el evento participó el embajador en el Reino Unido, Julio Moreira.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serán 78 los vehículos de una empresa de taxis londinense que circularán durante tres meses promocionando diversos destinos turísticos de Uruguay.
> 
> Además de las imágenes estampadas en la carrocería de las unidades, como las de Casapueblo de Punta del Este, en su interior se incluyen gráficos, por ejemplo del Mercado del Puerto, como también el logo de Uruguay Natural en los recibos que los taxistas entregan a los pasajeros.


Fuente


----------



## el palmesano

^^ fantastico!! ojala lo mantengan en el tiempo


----------



## SebaFun

Que buena noticia!!!!:applause:

Esperemos que se den buenas referencias y no crean que Uruguay es un pedacito de tierra de ellos o de grecia:lol:


----------



## el palmesano

> ESPECIAL DE GLOBO REPÓRTER
> 
> *Uruguay según la red Globo*
> Globo reporter, un reconocido periodístico una de las mejores televisiones del mundo le dedicó un programa a Uruguay; su rating promedio es de 60 millones de personas
> 
> dom jul 7 2013 14:13
> 
> 
> Globo Repórter es un clásico en la programación de TV Globo, emisora brasileña líder de audiencia. En promedio, el rating de este periodísitico es de aproximadamente de 60 millones de telespectadores. El número para estas latitudes es impensado, máxime en para un país de tres millones y pocos de habitantes.
> Anoche ese programa se dedicó exclusivamente a Uruguay. "Globo Repórter revela la sorprendente receta de vida uruguaya" se bautizó el especial. Según los vecinos ven a nuestro país, en la mesa Uruguay tiene la mejor comida del mundo, es el país menos corrupto, menos violento y más alfabetizado de América del Sur y es uno de los mejores lugares para establecerse.
> 
> "El país del buen vivir", así se describió a Uruguay y se remarcó que en las escuelas públicas hay un computador para cada niño, las pequeñas ciudades están rodeadas de bellezas y los autos antiguos hasta son utilizados como restaurantes. Monte de Ombúes, playas fascinantes, tranquilidad. Una promoción divina para Uruguay que seguramente fue vista por más personas que los habitantes que residen en el paisito


----------



## el palmesano

se habian enterado del participante uruguayo del programa español El numero 1??

http://www.antena3.com/programas/numero-uno/concursantes/sebastian-ramirez/


----------



## SebaFun

Impecables aportes palme!!!:applause:

Me encantó el video, muchos elogios y ademas hermosas imagenes!:drool:


----------



## CjsNahuel

*Uruguay en la portada de la revista de Air France*










_Durante julio y agosto, Uruguay está en la portada de la revista Air France Magazine, que está en todos los asientos de los aviones de esta aerolínea que recientemente volvió a volar a nuestro país._


http://www.turismo.gub.uy/component/k2/item/4901-uruguay-en-la-portada-de-la-revista-de-air-france


----------



## SebaFun

:banana::banana:

Excelente imagen por cierto!!! Impecable novedad!


----------



## el palmesano

> Los rockeros y el presidente
> *En su visita a Uruguay, el grupo Aerosmith se declara 'fan' de Mujica*
> _Le regalan una guitarra autografiada, que el mandatario subastará para su plan de vivienda_
> 
> El País / Agencias Madrid / Montevideo 10 OCT 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> José Mujica posa junto a la banda estadounidense Aerosmith. / ALVARO SALAS (AFP)
> 
> 
> Casi dos horas pasó el presidente uruguayo, José Mujica, con los rockeros estadounidenses de Aerosmith en el palacio de gobierno montevideano. La banda, de visita en su país y que la noche del miércoles tocó en el Estadio Centenario, le regaló una guitarra autografiada al mandatario, que ha anunciado que la subastará y dedicará el dinero recaudado a un plan para la vivienda.
> 
> Durante el concierto, al que Mujica asistió acompañado de su mujer, la senadora Lucía Topolansky, la figura del popular gobernante de 78 años también fue protagónica. Su presencia en el recital fue destacada por el guitarrista del grupo, Joe Perry, que lo presentó por el micrófono antes de mostrar en las pantallas gigantes una foto de Steven Tyler, líder y cantante de la banda de rock, abrazado con el presidente.
> 
> Estaba previsto que la reunión de los integrantes del grupo el día anterior con el mandatario durara 45 minutos, pero la conversación que mantuvieron fue tan entusiasta, que Mujica no dudó en alargarla más del doble del tiempo organizado. La banda no escondió la admiración que profesa por este gobernante, célebre por su austera forma de vivir y por haber planteado la legalización de la producción y la venta de marihuana.
> 
> Tras el encuentro, Steven Tyler afirmó que Mujica "vive tal como lo predica, dona su salario a los pobres, construye casas para el pueblo y pelea por la libertad; es un poderoso ejemplo". Y agregó: "Creemos que es uno de los mejores presidentes de América". El hecho de que el mandatario confesara antes de la entrevista que no había escuchado nunca la música de Aerosmith no influyó en el buen talante del cantante, que aseguró que Mujica es "un luchador por la libertad", una característica que su grupo comparte "en muchos aspectos", aunque en su caso "con música".
> 
> Al final de la reunión, al mismo tiempo en que Tyler le hacía entrega al mandatario de la guitarra autografiada, le preguntó: "¿Cómo sería el mundo si intercambiáramos las armas por guitarras?".
> 
> José Mujica es considerado por algunos medios internacionales como "el presidente más pobre del mundo", dado que dona cerca del 90% de su sueldo presidencial, de unos 12.000 dólares mensuales (unos 9.300 dólares), a la construcción de viviendas sociales, mientras vive en una humilde chacra o granja que ha convertido en residencia presidencial.


http://elpais.com/elpais/2013/10/10/gente/1381403272_880989.html


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Uruguay, invitado de honor. Camino al Cervantino 2013 por ElPizu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Guanajuato siempre me ha paresido un de los lugares mas especiales del continente


----------



## SebaFun

Impecable foto!!! realmente estupendo ver a Uruguay en este paisaje tan ajeno a nosotros!


----------



## el palmesano

Exposición Universal Paris - 1889 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...687924034556293_786568186_n.jpg&size=1024,818









Exposiciòn Universal Paris 1889 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...87923134556383_1478294023_n.jpg&size=1024,819


----------



## SebaFun

Impecable aporte retro palmesano!kay:


----------



## el palmesano

igualito a los de hoy en dia no?? jajaja


----------



## el palmesano

miren: jaja


----------



## chema1964

el palmesano said:


> miren: jaja


Complten esta infromacion entrando ala pagina hazteextranjero.com donde esta el video detallando la "ventaja" de hacerte uruguyo,pero hacete.

Hay varios mas de diferentes paises eloginado diversas cosas,peor de Uruguay solo una.Creo que somos el unico ejemplo de tercer mundo en esa oferta,China es un tema aparte.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

que insistencia en lo de tercer mundo...


----------



## SebaFun

Impecable aporte!!!kay:

Uruguay re colado ahi, vamo arriba!


----------



## el palmesano

> *2014, un año electoral para el país de moda*
> 
> Uruguay, un país elogiado internacionalmente por sus políticas progresistas, elige nuevo presidente en octubre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En el centro, el presidente de Uruguay, en sandalias
> 
> 
> Después de un fin de año de gloria y polémica, Uruguay se recupera de la resaca y se enfrenta a un 2014 marcado por las elecciones presidenciales que se celebrarán en octubre, en las que el gubernamental Frente Amplio espera lograr un tercer mandato, mientras la oposición clama por el cambio agitando preocupaciones populares como la educación y la seguridad.
> 
> El 2013 acabó con elogios internacionales a Uruguay tras convertirse en el primer país en el mundo en regular el mercado de la marihuana, un año en el que además aprobó el matrimonio homosexual y en un referéndum quedó ratificada la ley que un año antes despenalizó el aborto. La ley de la marihuana y la personalidad del presidente de este pequeño país José Mujica, un exguerrillero tupamaro de 78 años, llamaron la atención de la prensa internacional y este pequeño país de 3,3 millones de habitantes se ganó el título de país del año por la revista británica The Economist.


http://internacional.elpais.com/internacional/2013/12/29/actualidad/1388339271_715459.html


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

*El ejemplo uruguayo*

http://elpais.com/elpais/2013/12/27/opinion/1388143836_633277.html

LEAN EL ARTICULO DE VARGAS LLOSA EN EL PAIS DE ESPAÑA


----------



## SebaFun

Impecable ambos aportes!kay:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

estamos de moda sin dudas, este es un famoso escalador francés....


----------



## el palmesano

estaba viendo una pelicula española y en un momento dos de los personajes hablan de irse a Punta del Este jaja

la pelicula es Combustión:

http://www.peliculasyonkis.com/pelicula/combustion-2013


----------



## el palmesano

revista de AirEuropa y asientos de uno de los aviones


----------



## SebaFun

Que buenas imagenes de Uruguay!!! Las imágenes hablan más que mil palabras, realmente estupendos aportes muchachos!kay:


----------



## el palmesano

por si no lo vieron, me autocito jaja



el palmesano said:


> estaba viendo una pelicula española y en un momento dos de los personajes hablan de irse a Punta del Este jaja
> 
> la pelicula es Combustión:
> 
> http://www.peliculasyonkis.com/pelicula/combustion-2013


----------



## el palmesano

en este primero se puede ver las obras de la torre frente al cementerio












si se meten en el canal del siguiente veran mas videos


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, vidimo se! - [OFICIJALNI TREJLER]






la cagaron dejando el ciudadela ahi.. pero ta...

y con decirles que se fueron a tenerife para rodar ya les digo que no dieron una en el palo jaja


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

y el hospital de clínicas...


----------



## SebaFun

Que impecables videos!!!

Realmente buenoskay:


----------



## Sebas-1992

> Montevideo, vidimo se!


¿Tiene algo que ver con "Montevideo Bog te video"?


----------



## r.lifzer

Programa que sigue el formato de "Españoles por el Mundo"

O Mundo Segundo os Brasileiros: Montevideo.


----------



## el palmesano

sebas-1992 said:


> ¿Tiene algo que ver con "Montevideo Bog te video"?


creo que lo otro es una serie y esto la pelicula


----------



## SebaFun

Impecable video lifzer!!!kay:


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

el palmesano said:


> Montevideo, vidimo se! - [OFICIJALNI TREJLER]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> la cagaron dejando el ciudadela ahi.. pero ta...
> 
> y con decirles que se fueron a tenerife para rodar ya les digo que no dieron una en el palo jaja


En realidad, muy bueno.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

buscando un blu ray ayer me encontré con esto....


----------



## Gonza77

Lástima que sea una peli de Val Kilmer... jajaja


----------



## Tatito

Gonza77 said:


> Lástima que sea una peli de Val Kilmer... jajaja


Tranqui que lo único que debe tener de Uruguay es ese sello medio ilegible, jejeje.


.


----------



## chema1964

Tatito said:


> Tranqui que lo único que debe tener de Uruguay es ese sello medio ilegible, jejeje.
> 
> 
> .


La accion transcurre en Chechenia,pero para los yanquis Uruguay estara cerca y vinculado,aparte les resultamos tan exoticos.


----------



## Gonza77

chema1964 said:


> La accion transcurre en Chechenia,pero para los yanquis Uruguya estara cerca y vinculado,aparte les resultamos tan exoticos.


Igual, después de ver aquella de Steven Seagal en la que Montevideo parecía mas una ciudad de Panamá, ya nada me sorprende :lol:


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/a...ica-holidays-Uruguay-splendid-hidden-gem.html


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

http://www.independent.co.uk/travel...n-secrets-served-up-on-the-plate-9038790.html


----------



## Gonza77

Excelentes aportes!!


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-vpdAkRfAk


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Foto_Uruguay_BusBilbao_13022014_1 por codeconet, en Flickr


Foto_Uruguay_BusBilbao_13022014_2 por codeconet, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Estupendo ese busesito!!!!


Me imagino que pasarán alguna pelicula.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

asi es, y si te sentas delante de la cámara que ves en el pequeño mostrador, luego te regalan una postal que parece estuvieras en Uruguay, estuve el domingo de mañana en el bus promocional, estaba en el paseo marítimo de la Barceloneta, centro de Barcelona, atendían una azafata española y un muchacho español hijo de uruguayo, charlamos largo rato, muy amables.

Fotos del móvil de milonguero


----------



## Gonza77

Muy bueno ese bus. Ya he visto algunos acá sobre otros países.


----------



## SebaFun

Arriba URUGUAY carajo!!!!

Me encanta esto de salir a promocionar este hermoso país!:drool:

Lastima los precios, pero bueno, habría que ser realista y advertir eso, y además bajar los precios en el mejor de los casos.


----------



## el palmesano

ojala luego den una vuelta por todas las grandes ciudades de europa


----------



## SebaFun

Tenemos que apuntar mucho al europeo, que claro que salen a pasear por el mundo, o los americanos, los chinos vienen bien también.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

en la final había dos uruguayos de 4 participantes y gano un charrúa !


----------



## el palmesano

> *Armados pero pacíficos*
> 
> Uno de cada seis uruguayos está armado, una de las cifras más altas del mundo en el país más seguro y menos violento de América Latina
> El Senado uruguayo aprobará en las próximas semanas nuevas restricciones para la tenencia de armas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En Uruguay hay oficialmente 580.000 armas registradas para una población de poco más de 3.280.000 habitantes. Existe, además, un importante mercado negro. Y las ventas van en aumento: 50% más en los últimos cuatro años, en medio de una ola de inseguridad que - vista desde México, Colombia o Venezuela parecería ridícula - pero que para los plácidos uruguayos resulta intolerable.
> 
> Once de la mañana del domingo en el Club Uruguayo de Tiro, a pocos metros del mítico estadio Centenario de Montevideo. En varias hileras, con una diana al fondo, varios hombres disparan causando un fuerte estruendo que, sin embargo, nadie parece advertir. Aquí vienen los socios de toda la vida y también aquellos que quieren sacarse un permiso. La ley actual somete a los candidatos a tener un arma a un examen psicológico y a varias horas de clases de tiro. Cada arma y cada dueño queda registrado. Si bien la "tenencia" de armas es fácil de obtener, el "porte" de armas - es decir, el derecho a llevarla encima - es sometido a estrictos controles. De los mil socios del club, solo veinte tienen el porte, según la administración.


http://internacional.elpais.com/internacional/2014/03/10/actualidad/1394468853_167261.html


----------



## SebaFun

Según quien la porte, puede ser un peligro, o bien una seguridad más, es un tema por demás discutible.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO




----------



## SebaFun

Divertidisimo sin dudas:lol:

AJAJAJAJAAA


----------



## chema1964

http://elpais.com/elpais/2014/03/20/eps/1395339357_462013.html



ESte domingo en el diario El Pais de España sale un reportaje sobre Mujica y Uruguay,este es un avance con un video de una charla informal entre el presidente y el periodista.


----------



## Gonza77

Muy buen aporte Chema.


----------



## Bolsilludo

chema1964 said:


> http://elpais.com/elpais/2014/03/20/eps/1395339357_462013.html
> 
> 
> 
> ESte domingo en el diario El Pais de España sale un reportaje sobre Mujica y Uruguay,este es un avance con un video de una charla informal entre el presidente y el periodista.


Manejando sin cinturón.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

bueno, ni que fuera el primer abuelo que hace eso.. jaja


pero deberian ponerle la multa ejemplificante


----------



## SebaFun

Impecable aporte!kay:


----------



## r.lifzer

Eguren, Victorino y Alvaro Pereira en una corta charla en el canal SporTv de Brasil.

http://sportv.globo.com/videos/spor...storias-em-um-churrasco-em-sao-paulo/3238691/


----------



## chema1964

http://elpais.com/elpais/2014/03/24/eps/1395660898_932004.html?rel=rosEP


Este enlace los llevara a la nota completa aparecida en el Dominical del diario El Pais de España,habla de Mujica,Uruguay y Montevideo.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

yo me la lei entera, me molesto el comentario estupido de comparar Benidorm y Punta del este, son idiotas, no tienen ni idea, esas comparaciones son lo mismo que decir que Paris es igual que Bagdad


----------



## el palmesano

SebaFun said:


> No entiendo como la gente justifica la mierda de ciudad que tenemos, y lo mal llevada a cabo las obras de urbanismo, transporte y además lo mal cuidado del patrimonio, comparando con las desgracias ajenas...
> 
> Te muestro esos barrios en Montevideo? chaperios y miseria, cuando volví de Miami, donde un barrio pobre es un barrio clase media de nosotros, la verdad que volví más critico de esta ciudad que se cae a pedazos...


el que haya zonas en muy malas condiciones no justifica que se retrate a latinoamerica como un absoluto desarrollo, es falsear la realidad. Es como si siempre que se mostrasen imagenes de eeuu salieran sitios como Detroit o los barrios conflictivos de chicago, o las zonas llenas de mendigos de Los Angeles


Deberías tener un poco mas de honor, pues el que haya pobreza y problemas en nuestra sociedad no significa que tengan derecho a retratarnos siempre como unos atrasados a todos, porque lo peor es que creen que es asi y por eso se creen superiores a cualquiera que venga de sudamerica


Y no te confundas, todos acá criticamos mucho, pero por mas que Montevideo o Buenos Aires tengan zonas que son una vergüenza, esas no son la mayoría de la ciudad, son una parte, pero la mayor parte de nuestras ciudades están bien urbanizadas, y la mayor parte de nuestros ciudadanos tienen una educación igual de buena que un ciudadano medio en eeuu


----------



## el palmesano

Proximamente otro programa de "En Portado" dedicado a nuestro pais

Mujica o simplemente 'El Pepe'


----------



## el palmesano

> *José Mujica: is this the world’s most radical president?*
> 
> Uruguay’s José Mujica lives in a tiny house rather than the presidential palace, and gives away 90% of his salary. He’s legalised marijuana and gay marriage. But his greatest legacy is governing without giving up his revolutionary ideals


http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...ds-most-radical-president-uruguay-jose-mujica


----------



## SebaFun

el palmesano said:


> el que haya zonas en muy malas condiciones no justifica que se retrate a latinoamerica como un absoluto desarrollo, es falsear la realidad. Es como si siempre que se mostrasen imagenes de eeuu salieran sitios como Detroit o los barrios conflictivos de chicago, o las zonas llenas de mendigos de Los Angeles


Yo no metí a Latinoamérica en ningún momento... lee bien, hablo simplemente de nuestra ciudad capital.
En cuanto a USA, ellos muestran todo sin problema, no tienen el taboo de la pobreza, etc, como se ve en algunos países, de hecho la manera de combatir eso fué con muy buen criterio y tino, reconocer el problema y atacarlo, no autoelogiandose falsamente, y hoy los barrios pobres mismo en Detroit que es una ciudad en quiebra, son como barrios clase media en nuestro país.



> Deberías tener un poco mas de honor, pues el que haya pobreza y problemas en nuestra sociedad no significa que tengan derecho a retratarnos siempre como unos atrasados a todos, porque lo peor es que creen que es asi y por eso se creen superiores a cualquiera que venga de sudamerica


Ese es un prejuicio tuyo, de hecho muy perseguido... en USA se mostraron siempre los barrios como el bronx o el harlem, y sin embargo hoy en día gracias a ese reconocimiento del problema, y al ataque, pudieron cambiar las realidades. Si quieren que venga uno del exterior y muestre solo Punta del Este, allá ustedes, a mi en lo particular no me importa que es lo que muestran los de afuera, o como nos ven, sino que me importa como veo yo este país, y soy muy crítico, más hoy en día, asi que creo deberíamos primeramente ser mas criticos...




> Y no te confundas, todos acá criticamos mucho, pero por mas que Montevideo o Buenos Aires tengan zonas que son una vergüenza, esas no son la mayoría de la ciudad, son una parte, pero la mayor parte de nuestras ciudades están bien urbanizadas, y la mayor parte de nuestros ciudadanos tienen una educación igual de buena que un ciudadano medio en eeuu


En cuanto Montevideo, te digo, que ya comparada con Buenos Aires, está muy atrasada, en cuidado de patrimonio, de espacios públicos, de obras publicas y privadas, de transporte, de infraestructura, etc... ni que hablar de compararla con ciudades de USA... ahí peor que peor.
Y en cuanto a ciudadanos de USA, disculpame, pero son mucho más estrictos, más cuidadosos y son limpios, algo que acá nos falta, al menos lo que pude ver, no se si alguna vez fuiste a USA, dudo que así sea porque no salís de España, ni siquiera venís para Uruguay como para hacer la comparación, así que ahorrate el discurso falso y no pases vergüenza dando esa absurda comparación...


----------



## ilignelli_1990

SebaFun said:


> No entiendo como la gente justifica la mierda de ciudad que tenemos, y lo mal llevada a cabo las obras de urbanismo, transporte y además lo mal cuidado del patrimonio, comparando con las desgracias ajenas...
> 
> Te muestro esos barrios en Montevideo? chaperios y miseria, cuando volví de Miami, donde un barrio pobre es un barrio clase media de nosotros, la verdad que volví más critico de esta ciudad que se cae a pedazos...


Re-Disculpame.
Se ve que te hicieron un lavado de cerebro, o mejor dicho te vendieron la fachada que es Miami.
Te pensás que EE.UU es sólo Miami?. Volviste tan enamorado que te hiciste una foto de perfil re mamadera con una bandera y un águila. Da tanto para eso?. Vos te pensás que en Estados Unidos no hay pobres ni miseria?. Andate a vivir a EE.UU si estás enamorado, eso si, comenzá a ahorrar para la facultad que todos te estamos bancando.
Por qué no te das una vueltita por Nueva Orléans y tenés un baño de realidad.

Lamento pincharte la burbuja, que quien va a Miami no conoce EE.UU, así como quien va a París no conoce Francia, como quien va a Londres no conoce Inglaterra, y como quien va a Bs.As y hace el típico circuito, corrientes, hasta callao, córdoba, microcentro y puerto Madero dice "que espectacular y europea BsAs", pues tampoco conoce BsAs.


----------



## ilignelli_1990

Ahí tenés tu barrio urbanísticamente desarrollado de EE.UU. Así está parte de la aguada, de capurro, del cerro...pero existen otros barrios acá.


----------



## SebaFun

ilignelli_1990 said:


> Re-Disculpame.
> Se ve que te hicieron un lavado de cerebro, o mejor dicho te vendieron la fachada que es Miami.


Pobre tipo, seguís tan resentido como siempre y conmigo:lol:
Primero, nadie me vendió nada, segundo se que USA no es Miami, tiene varios estilos...



> Te pensás que EE.UU es sólo Miami?. Volviste tan enamorado que te hiciste una foto de perfil re mamadera con una bandera y un águila. Da tanto para eso?. Vos te pensás que en Estados Unidos no hay pobres ni miseria?.


No me la hice, estaba hecha!:baeh3: :rofl: Mamadera es otro por lo que veo:lol:
No hay la miseria que se ve acá... tanto que en el siguiente post recurriste a una foto de los ochenta, cabeza hueca!:rofl: Igual ojalá nuestra precaridad fuera esa!



> Andate a vivir a EE.UU si estás enamorado, eso si, comenzá a ahorrar para la facultad que todos te estamos bancando.


Desubicado como vos solo, primero la facultad la banco yo y mi familia, primero porque no es gratis, cuesta mucho ir a Mugremontevideo, segundo porque pago impuestos para recibir lo que el país tiene que retribuir por tales impuestos... que impuestos que paga mi familia querido! no seas desubicado querés? Por otro lado preferible que vaya gente como yo a facultad y no como otros a perder el tiempo o hacer gastar de verdad, pero acá nadie paga a nadie, cada uno con los impuestos, que no esquivo, se paga el servicio que tiene como derecho de ciudadano... serás bruto!


> Por qué no te das una vueltita por Nueva Orléans y tenés un baño de realidad.


New Orleans a pesar de su mala situación le da mil vueltas a Montevideo...
PD: Para tu preocupación, si, me pienso ir cuanto antes de este país, pero voy a terminar mi carrera, porque me la gané y porque la banco YO! ok? que resentida alguna gente de acá! o envidiosa, no se...



> Lamento pincharte la burbuja, que quien va a Miami no conoce EE.UU, así como quien va a París no conoce Francia, como quien va a Londres no conoce Inglaterra, y como quien va a Bs.As y hace el típico circuito, corrientes, hasta callao, córdoba, microcentro y puerto Madero dice "que espectacular y europea BsAs", pues tampoco conoce BsAs.


Yo conozco demasiado de USA como para que vos me expliques, pero te diré que no, es un país tan enorme y diverso que es imposible conocer todas sus facetas, pero la situación es muy superior a este país. No seas resentido o envidioso ok? 



ilignelli_1990 said:


> Ahí tenés tu barrio urbanísticamente desarrollado de EE.UU. Así está parte de la aguada, de capurro, del cerro...pero existen otros barrios acá.


Ya te expliqué, años setenta la foto?:rofl:

A lo bajo que recurrís para mostrar eso, de los ochentas quizá? ese barrio es un lujo igual al lado de nuestros rancheríos:lol:


----------



## Gonza77

Los 10 días en la "Punta del Este" de EEUU fueron suficiente para dejarlo enamorado.
Ojalá algún día pueda cumplir el sueño de ir a vivir a ese país.

Nosotros sigamos intercambiando ideas de como mejorar Montevideo.


----------



## SebaFun

Gonza, dos cosas, primero: yo estoy enamorado de USA desde que nací, se lo podrían preguntar a mis padres, soy como un estadounidense uruguayo nacido acá.
Segundo: yo soy muy critico de como mejorar Montevideo, pero si no se aceptan las críticas, dificilmente se pueda progresar como si lo hizo USA.


----------



## nahura99

Fa seba.. una es la crítica y otra es la de "mugrevideo" "mierda de ciudad"...

Montevideo tiene barrios espantosos, y barrios hermosos como toda ciudad en el mundo acá o en Japón. Te gusta EEUU? andate para alla o bancala, pero no vengas a tirar la mala onda. Las críticas; constructivas. Yo pienso seguir dándole para adelante a mi ciudad y a mi país, ojalá algunos me apoyen.

Toma seba... Baltimore, USA 2014 y Montevideo, Uy 2014

Decís que comparar así es justo?
No me compares Miami con La Teja. Porque no hacés las cosas justas, o de última, algo por cambiarlas?


----------



## SebaFun

nahura99 said:


> Fa seba.. una es la crítica y otra es la de "mugrevideo" "mierda de ciudad"...


Si querés creerte que es Maravillavideo, problema tuyo... sé feliz.



> Montevideo tiene barrios espantosos, y barrios hermosos como toda ciudad en el mundo acá o en Japón. Te gusta EEUU? andate para alla o bancala, pero no vengas a tirar la mala onda. Las críticas; constructivas. Yo pienso seguir dándole para adelante a mi ciudad y a mi país, ojalá algunos me apoyen.


Los barrios espantosos de acá no existen allá... abrí los ojos querés? Y me voy a dicho país.



> Toma seba... Baltimore, USA 2014 y Montevideo, Uy 2014
> 
> Decís que comparar así es justo?
> No me compares Miami con La Teja. Porque no hacés las cosas justas, o de última, algo por cambiarlas?


Vos sos Sonso o te hacés? con todo respeto te lo pregunto...

Ese barrio es justo compararlo con la clase baja de Montevideo (los rancheríos que son los barrios de clase baja como ese mostrado para esa ciudad.), que por cierto, el mismo es un lujo comparándolo con la clase media montevideana nomás, imaginate compararlo con la clase baja... Y me comparás un barrio de clase baja con una postal de Montevideo? un sinsentido absoluto mi negro... 
PD: Ojalá tuvieramos esa precariedad en Montevideo...


----------



## Gonza77

No sé Seba, pero en el tema de las casas que se están construyendo para sacar a la gente de los asentamientos, tiraste mala onda porque "estéticamente" no son la gran cosa.

Está perfecto que te haya gustado Miami (seguramente viste solo la zona mas linda) y que vuelvas con ganas de sacudir la modorra y hacer críticas constructivas. Pero andar por todos los tópicos diciendo cosas como "mugrevideo" o "somos la nada misma, lamento decirlo"... eso no es constructivo... 
No esperes que sean recibidas de buena manera.

Hay mucho para mejorar en Montevideo, de eso no hay dudas.


----------



## nahura99

Me parece que Seba o no lee, o no entiende..

Y como agregado, yo jamás te insulté ni te degradé, me parece que si yo me refiero con respeto, tengo el derecho de pedir lo mismo para mí.


----------



## SebaFun

Gonza77 said:


> No sé Seba, pero en el tema de las casas que se están construyendo para sacar a la gente de los asentamientos, tiraste mala onda porque "estéticamente" no son la gran cosa.


Se cuales son las casas, y dignifican dije, o no leen eso? pero son feas estéticamente... las comparo con barrios pobres de Miami en los cuales incursioné, y son como nuestros barrios de clase media.



> Está perfecto que te haya gustado Miami (seguramente viste solo la zona mas linda) y que vuelvas con ganas de sacudir la modorra y hacer críticas constructivas. Pero andar por todos los tópicos diciendo cosas como "mugrevideo" o "somos la nada misma, lamento decirlo"... eso no es constructivo...
> No esperes que sean recibidas de buena manera.


Deberían recibir una experiencia de buena manera, porque en mi comparación la ciudad de Montevideo es mugrienta, y a la vez hay pobreza de verdad comparada con Miami por ejemplo.
En patrimonio, tiene más patrimonio para salvar que Miami, pero esta ultima el que tiene lo conserva y lo tiene en impecable estado, Montevideo cada vez lo pierde más y lo deja al abandono. Lo mio es constructivo, quien quiera aceptarlo que lo acepte, y quien no, que mire la maravilla que quiera, aunque no exista... por algo el mundo nos ve de esa forma, ya tenemos el país de españa, entre otros...

PD: Ya dije que pase por un barrio pobre, donde las casas eran discretas, lindas, y con los jardines impecables y además dos o tres autos cada casa... autos sedán que acá valen 25 mil dólares para arriba.



nahura99 said:


> Me parece que Seba o no lee, o no entiende..
> 
> Y como agregado, yo jamás te insulté ni te degradé, me parece que si yo me refiero con respeto, tengo el derecho de pedir lo mismo para mí.


No te agredí ni insulté, siempre me manejo con respeto.
La comparación es absurda y lo sabés... por otro lado no estuviste en mi viaje, así que no te imposibilita de opinar, pero respetá mi opinión ok?


----------



## nahura99

SebaFun said:


> Vos sos Sonso o te hacés?


Si, la verdad que fluye como un río el respeto.


----------



## SebaFun

Es una pregunta... no una afirmación... y luego te dije "con todo respeto pregunto" por el simple hecho de que fué una comparación absurda... no te lo dije a vos personalmente porque ni te conozco... pero si vamos a decir que eso es irrespetar a alguien, estamos en el horno...


----------



## El_hereje

Voy a quebrar una lanza en favor de Seba, y será con ésta simple puntualización:

Por ahí mostraron una foto de la Ciudad Vieja, en donde a las claras se aprecia la mediocridad de nuestra ciudad, sí vas a cualquier ciudad del mundo con el patrimonio que tiene Montevideo lo que vas a ver es el excelente estado de conservación y la importancia que se le da a dicho circuito turístico.

Tenemos una ciudad mediocre, gobernada por gente mediocre, una ciudad decadente, sucia, prostituida, etc etc, eso no lo puede negar ni dios.

En resumen: acá no se sabe cuidar lo que se tiene y en el resto del mundo sí, le duela a quien le duela.


----------



## nahura99

nahura99 said:


> Decís que comparar así es justo?
> No me compares Miami con La Teja. Porque no hacés las cosas justas, o de última, algo por cambiarlas?


A ésto me refería... ningún sentido tiene comparar cosas que no tienen correlación. De la misma manera es ilógico comparar y quejarse del Cordón porque Miami es más lindo. Me imagino que todos aca saben cuánto dinero se maneja, mas o menos, en los citados lugares.

Por supuesto que Miami está mejor cuidada, mantenida, organizada, etc. que Montevideo.. pero con toda la plata que mueven y con el tipo de gente que vive allí, si no fuera así sería realmente patético de su parte.


----------



## FEDE_22

No es por nad apero Miami me parecio la ciudad mas terraja que vi en mi vida, sumada a la gente que vive en ella...pero USA es un gran pais, tendriamos que aprender muchas cosas...como asi ellos de nosotros...es como todo.


----------



## SebaFun

nahura99 said:


> A ésto me refería... ningún sentido tiene comparar cosas que no tienen correlación. De la misma manera es ilógico comparar y quejarse del Cordón porque Miami es más lindo. Me imagino que todos aca saben cuánto dinero se maneja, mas o menos, en los citados lugares.
> 
> Por supuesto que Miami está mejor cuidada, mantenida, organizada, etc. que Montevideo.. pero con toda la plata que mueven y con el tipo de gente que vive allí, si no fuera así sería realmente patético de su parte.


Yo comparé barrios pobres con barrios pobres, y los pobres de ellos son nuestra clase media, y eso que Miami es una ciudad que tiene mucha inmigración ilegal...



FEDE_22 said:


> No es por nad apero Miami me parecio la ciudad mas terraja que vi en mi vida, sumada a la gente que vive en ella...pero USA es un gran pais, tendriamos que aprender muchas cosas...como asi ellos de nosotros...es como todo.


La visitaste? Es otra cosa estar allí...

Igual comparto el restokay: Hay mucho que aprender, pero si seguimos siendo tan necios pensando que la mediocridad es mejor que lo que había antes, vamos mal...


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

no habia un hilo sobre publicidad??


----------



## Sebas-1992

Creo que sí, va, estoy bastante seguro que sí, pero hará como 8 años.


----------



## agus_southMVD

Uf qué cringe me dan todas las publicidades de autos 🥴


----------



## metgeo

Primera dama de EE.UU. visita escuela “Uruguay” en Rumania con refugiadas ucranianas


----------

